# Mahler 5



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Osmo Vänskä / Minnesota Orchestra
Mahler 5

Release Date August 4, 2017
Duration01:15:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateJune, 2016
Recording Location
Orchestra Hall, Minneapolis, USA

3


----------

